# How quickly does swine flu jab offer protection?



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi 

I had the swine flu jab last Weds and felt immediately relieved as I work in a school where there have been confirmed cases. However, on Friday a member of staff was diagnosed and has now returned to work whilst still suffering many symptoms (I'm assuming she must still be contagious). My question is how long does it take for vaccination to be effective and am I at risk?

Many thanks, Kerry x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kerry,

Can take up to 2 weeks for full immune response to take effect so you would still be at risk just now if you are in contact with confirmed swine flu cases.
Bit unfair of staff member to come back to work if still suffering from symptoms (where I am HR advice is not to return until you are well)

Maz x


----------

